# New Sous Vide container



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 12, 2020)

Decided it was time for a container.  Tired of try to keep bag under water.  Amazon has these for 30% off right now when click on coupon.  I like the way it pushes the bags under and no rack to mess with.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2020)

Nice find


----------



## sandyut (Aug 12, 2020)

your gonna like that!  i have one very similar - works great


----------



## smokenharley (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks for the post Brian. It looks like a better solution than I have presently. I will check it out.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 12, 2020)

That's a neat idea.  Not sure what size that container is, but So Vida makes insulated sleeves and pot wraps that work very well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2020)

Cool!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 13, 2020)

I guess time to do a 50 hour Chuck!


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 13, 2020)

I’ve always used a Dutch oven but this looks interesting


----------



## cooperman (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks for posting Brian.  Tired of trying to find something to keep my bags under water. Just ordered one, 30% off.


----------



## dr k (Aug 13, 2020)

That submersible ceiling is nice. The chrome on my bottom rack under the food is wearing and the steel has a few rusting spots so I'm going all plastic in the SV. Probably try an upside down ice cube tray or some spare 1/2" pvc pipe I have laying around. I got a couple bags of gem glass beads from the dollar tree  you may see in a vase as a table centerpiece. I laid them in a vac bag flat side down and vac sealed to make a weighted blanket on top of the food.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 13, 2020)

I hooked up with something like this
works great too.  the insulated sleeve helps alot!


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 13, 2020)

Bag weights are an option if you are cooking same item, but different flavors in each zipper bag. Like one breast per bag. I still clip to the rim, but they stay put.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 13, 2020)

I bought an adjustable rack that works well, keeps everything verticle.


----------



## clifish (Sep 2, 2020)

just ordered this and now Amazon has a 40% off coupon attached to the sale so like $32 delivered...Thanks


----------

